
Facebook faces IPO class-action lawsuits - antr
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/403077b8-af28-11e5-993b-c425a3d2b65a.html
======
nitin_flanker
I am not able to open the article.

~~~
DrScump
it's FT's form of paywalling: pay first, or we bounce you to the front page.

